
Google Down? - rshm
Down for me and lots of chatter in twitter. 8.8.8.8 is also down.
======
r721
According to the dashboards everything is ok:

[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)

[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/)

------
moondev
Yep down for me too. Can't remember last time this happened. Is this another
coordinated DDOS attack? It must be on a massive scale if so..

------
moondev
I think it's their dns service. Removed 8.8.8.8 and all is well again for me

